# Dawes Bikes



## Robert E Smith

What is the story on Dawes Bikes? Where are the from?
I was looking around ebay and they are all over it! 
They are selling really cheap brand new,They don't have the top of the line componets but still have Shimano drive trains and Carbon forks? are these bikes a decent bike for an entry level or should you stay away from them?


----------



## Keeping up with Junior

*Gb*



Robert E Smith said:


> What is the story on Dawes Bikes? Where are the from?


Well I have one that is twenty years old. They were made in Britian, not sure where they are made now. More of a touring oriented bike company. Not sure what their current status is although you might read the British Cycling Plus (?) magazine that is available on some book store racks. I kind of recall seeing some reviews of them there. 

Component choice by the manufacturer does give you a general idea where they fall in line with other brands although component choice can be used to simply hit certain price points.

Mine twenty year old Atlantis is set up as a fixed gear with Suntour components.


----------



## SleeveleSS

As far as I know, Dawes is another bikesdirect.com brand. They also own Motobecane and Mercier. Great prices and quality on their higher end stuff. The lower end stuff, there's just not that much to save, as far as I see. Check out their website.


----------



## toph17

+1 all bd stuff is garbage. you get what you pay for...


----------



## SleeveleSS

toph17 said:


> +1 all bd stuff is garbage. you get what you pay for...


I'm guessing that was in jest. I have seen several BD bikes first hand, and all were very nice. These were some of their upper end models though. For $400 it's hard to get a smokin' deal. Both these were in the $1000 range, and were great bikes with all name brand components. Hard to beat their value for a grand and up.


----------



## lalahsghost

I bought a Dawes ebay special for $200, just to see if I was interested in road bikes at all. 

I'm a college kid living off of my grants and academic scholarships and overall.... You get what you pay for. 

I've done 1120 miles on it since August, and have not had any component problems. The paint is cheap and scrapes easy, but like I said... $200. It has done me well, and will keep on until something happens to it (Which will be when I have decided I will invest in a nice bike). The Shimano 2200 components are better than say a wal-mart bike, but not much better. I keep the bike in my basement, or the garage and clean/maintenance it either once a month or every two weeks and the rear cassette has some rust on it  I'm too lazy to steel wool it off, and everything else on the bike has held up more than fine. My only other complaint is that it has a classic quill stem  

But honestly, 1100-some odd miles for $200 + $49 shipping.... Any way you look at it, it's $0.22 a mile/Transportation for nine months and still going  It was also a very safe investment for determining whether or not I feel I am motivated enough to spend more in the future.

Say what you will, but that is my story and I can't blame people for bashing on Dawes bikes, but then again if you ride one... more power to 'ya - you're getting around by your own power.

If you want any more info on how it looks, etc look at my little blog link below.


----------



## Slim Again Soon

*British bicycles*

I read _Cycling Plus_ every now and then, and Dawes advertises in the magazine and is occasionally reviewed.

As I recall, the reviews have been good (bear in mind that _Cycling Plus_ does a good job on reviews -- the reviews are critical, not the ad copy found in a magazine here in the States).

http://www.dawescycles.com/

These bikes are not racers -- mostly touring, even rugged touring.

I never got the impression these were cheap bikes or anything but durable, judging from the reviews, but I've never seen one.

Dawes Cycles Ltd
35 Tameside Drive
Castle Bromwich
Birmingham
B35 7AG
T: +44 (0)121 748 8050
F: +44 (0)121 748 8060
E-mail: [email protected]
E-mail: [email protected]


----------



## tobz

I have just purchased a Dawes 2300 via eBay. Total cost was about $640 shipped. I am a beginning rider. This bike will be used for commuting to and from work, and for triathlon training. I hope to attempt and complete my first tri this summer.

I will let you know more as soon as I receive the bike!

Thanks,

tobz


----------



## wim

In short: there are two Dawes': the British Dawes, and the BikesDirect Dawes. They're not connected in any way.

FWIW, BikesDirect likes to put the brand and model names of old, once-respected Euro bike companies on the bikes they sell. Perfectly legal, you understand.


----------



## tobz

I had my bike assembled last Thursday, and I have commuted to work and back a few times putting about 100 miles on the bike. It is the Dawes Lightning 2300 that I posted about above. It is an aluminum road bike, with carbon fork and aero bars. Shimano 105 components and Tiagra shifters. The reason I purchased it was because of the price to get the components (more likely to break than a frame), would have been $1200-1800 at my LBS. I did pay them to assemble it, and they have been more than helpful with my questions and other work. The LBS said that they were impressed with the price with the components included.

The bike rides very smooth, and shifts smooth. The aero bars are nice for the price, however the front handlebars have a taper between the grip tape and stem, so I have been struggling to keep the aeros tight, even with the shims.

My road bike experience was very limited, but I am extremely happy with this purchase. The pedals came with the clips to mount to the shoes. The wheels were slightly untrue and I paid to have them trued. The seat is not very comfortable and the foam padding flattens right down to nothing.

I have purchased some accessories: Lights, computer and flat-kit. I will probably purchase a seat next. I have made some minor adjustments to seat height, bar angles, and brakes, etc. For $640 shipped I couldn't be happier.

Just my $.02 for anyone that was contemplating this brand.


----------



## brollings

*Comments from toph17*



toph17 said:


> +1 all bd stuff is garbage. you get what you pay for...


I have put thousands and thousands of miles on hand built British bikes (in the 70's), Japanes bikes (in the 80's) and a Giant with ChroMoly frame from 1992 to 2009. I am now riding a BikesDirect bike which I bought slightly used from a young police officer in 2009. He was happy with the bike, but had started riding a fixed gear bike and needed extra cash. This bike is a Mercier aluminum with carbon fork and seat post, Shimano 105/Tiagra combination. I knew exactly what the bike was when I bought it, it was the correct frame size and I took it for a 15 mile test ride. A year later, I'm approaching the 5,000 mile mark and I'm still satisfied. I'm 6'2" and 210 lbs and I ride hard, so I've replaced a couple of rear spokes. On a 64 mile club ride last November, I passed many riders who were much younger on very expensive bikes. I'm sick of hearing riders with an elitist mentality say "you only get garbage from BikesDirect". Remember what Lance said, "It's not about the bike". 

Sure, I'd rather have a carbon Pinarello with SRAM Red groupo, but I can't find the cash. I bought this bike in like new used condition for $340. I was forced to get a replacement bike at a low point in the US economy, because the "lifetime warranty" ChroMoly frame on my Giant broke. I was told by Giant that they would gladly give me a new frame.....if I had the original sales recept. After 17 years???!!!! Even if I still had it, the ink would have faded out by that time. Anyway, that's what a lifetime frame warranty from a big name bike company is worth.

I would now advise anyone who desperately needs a bike and cannot afford to buy new from their LBS, to search Craig's list, Ebay, BikesDirect and RScyles.com. Use caution and check the individual's background when dealing with Craig's list, but there are many quality bargains to be found, if you know your equipment.


----------



## Jerry-rigged

Slim Again said:


> I read _Cycling Plus_ every now and then, and Dawes advertises in the magazine and is occasionally reviewed.
> 
> As I recall, the reviews have been good (bear in mind that _Cycling Plus_ does a good job on reviews -- the reviews are critical, not the ad copy found in a magazine here in the States).
> 
> http://www.dawescycles.com/
> 
> These bikes are not racers -- mostly touring, even rugged touring.
> 
> I never got the impression these were cheap bikes or anything but durable, judging from the reviews, but I've never seen one.
> 
> Dawes Cycles Ltd
> 35 Tameside Drive
> Castle Bromwich
> Birmingham
> B35 7AG
> T: +44 (0)121 748 8050
> F: +44 (0)121 748 8060
> E-mail: [email protected]
> E-mail: [email protected]


Be aware there is also :
http://www.dawescyclesusa.com/
which is a Bikesdirect.com brand, and only sells very low-spec bikes.


----------



## Matteob

Well surprized that there is a rip off Dawes in the US. I am surprized the real Dawes has not sued. The proper Birmingham UK based Dawes may not make their bikes in the UK anymore but they are still designed in Birmingham and are good value, sturdy bikes which generally get very good reviews and are well specced for the money using decent components and a decently made frame. The Dawes Galaxy touring bike is something of a cult bike in touring circles at least in the UK and though made in the far east now still has a Reynolds steel frame and would be my choice for a long distance tourer short of getting a custom frame designed bike.


----------



## cxwrench

Matteob said:


> Well surprized that there is a rip off Dawes in the US. I am surprized the real Dawes has not sued. The proper Birmingham UK based Dawes may not make their bikes in the UK anymore but they are still designed in Birmingham and are good value, sturdy bikes which generally get very good reviews and are well specced for the money using decent components and a decently made frame. The Dawes Galaxy touring bike is something of a cult bike in touring circles at least in the UK and though made in the far east now still has a Reynolds steel frame and would be my choice for a long distance tourer short of getting a custom frame designed bike.


Did you happen to notice to that due to the extreme interest in Dawes bicycles the last post in this thread was well over 6 years ago? It is impressive that you'd dig that far back to find something worthy of your very first post on RBR.


----------



## Matteob

Conversely it is singularly unimpressive that you have chosen to put such a non post up. I am guessing this is a majority "Merkan" forum with stoutly parochial members. For your information friend I found the post on google and wished to respond to it. There may be people in other parts of the world where the real McCoy is available (and not some plagiarised crud) who may be put off by negative press about the latter. Any true bike enthusiast worth his salt knows Dawes in the same way that a Brit enthusiast knows Schwinn, Marin, Trek, Chris King headsets etc from your neck of the woods.

I am members of some great forums on the whole and always willing to try others. However if you are representative of the calibre of posters here sir this will be the last time I drop by.


----------



## David Loving

Don't be embarrassed to be called out on a 6 year old thread. Happens all the time. Everybody knows that English Dawes are good bikes.


----------



## ssdirt29

cxwrench said:


> Did you happen to notice to that due to the extreme interest in Dawes bicycles the last post in this thread was well over 6 years ago? It is impressive that you'd dig that far back to find something worthy of your very first post on RBR.


Daylight savings time must have screwed up the Bikes Direct SpamBots : )


----------



## cxwrench

Matteob said:


> Conversely it is singularly unimpressive that you have chosen to put such a non post up. I am guessing this is a majority "Merkan" forum with stoutly parochial members. For your information friend I found the post on google and wished to respond to it. There may be people in other parts of the world where the real McCoy is available (and not some plagiarised crud) who may be put off by negative press about the latter. Any true bike enthusiast worth his salt knows Dawes in the same way that a Brit enthusiast knows Schwinn, Marin, Trek, Chris King headsets etc from your neck of the woods.
> 
> I am members of some great forums on the whole and always willing to try others. However if you are representative of the calibre of posters here sir this will be the last time I drop by.


I 'non-post' all the time...don't get too butt hurt.


----------



## JCavilia

Matteob said:


> I am members of some great forums on the whole and always willing to try others. However if you are representative of the calibre of posters here sir this will be the last time I drop by.


I hope you don't bail out based on this one exchange. CX _is_ representative of this forum's posters, in a way, but that's not a bad thing. He is a little prickly and blunt at times, and sometimes opinionated, but he's very experienced and knowledgeable, and provides a great deal of assistance to many here. This forum is, on the whole, a very enjoyable, useful and civil place.

And I'd point out that the principal point you made (that there are good bikes sold under the Dawes name in Britain, unrelated to the much cheaper bikes sold under the name by Bikes Direct in the U.S.) was made previously in the thread, albeit in a more scattered fashion.

Welcome. I hope you don't go away mad, and I hope you don't go away.


----------



## MikeWMass

cxwrench said:


> Did you happen to notice to that due to the extreme interest in Dawes bicycles the last post in this thread was well over 6 years ago? It is impressive that you'd dig that far back to find something worthy of your very first post on RBR.


At my point in the space-time continuum, May 2010 is not over 6 years prior to November 2014.


----------



## cxwrench

MikeWMass said:


> At my point in the space-time continuum, May 2010 is not over 6 years prior to November 2014.


D'oooooooh...there you go screwing me up w/ the maths again! My bad.


----------



## rnelson786

I have a Dawes Lighting DLX and have had a good experience with it so far. I think when you buy a cheap bike from Bikes Direct you have to expect to do some tune up work.


----------

